# What does DH stand for?



## lalabanks (Jan 29, 2005)

I've seen it so many times, and it wasn't in the acronym list. I assume its to do with husband but didn't know about the "D"?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 29, 2005)

lalabanks said:
			
		

> I've seen it so many times, and it wasn't in the acronym list. I assume its to do with husband but didn't know about the "D"?



Funny Lala, I've been trying to figure this out forever, but I think it just occured to me...

Maybe Damn or darn Husband?


----------



## lalabanks (Jan 29, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Funny Lala, I've been trying to figure this out forever, but I think it just occured to me...
> 
> Maybe Damn or darn Husband?



Yea..or it could be Darling Husband


----------



## Dreamn (Jan 29, 2005)

darling or dear husband  i think, i dont have a DH, but thats what i believe


----------



## BLESSED1 (Jan 31, 2005)

not to piggyback but I've been seeing "smh" too, what's that?


----------



## AnnDriena_ (Jan 31, 2005)

on the sewing board I'm on it means darling or dear hubby.


----------



## Dreamn (Jan 31, 2005)

BLESSED1 said:
			
		

> not to piggyback but I've been seeing "smh" too, what's that?


 
shaking my head


----------



## Crysdon (Jan 31, 2005)

What does ETA mean?


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 31, 2005)

ETA: edited to add...


----------



## BLESSED1 (Jan 31, 2005)

honeydrop215 said:
			
		

> shaking my head



Ooohh!! And here I'm trying to put stuff together, "some more mess, sh**** mess here" I was going crazy figuring it out....thanks honeydrop


----------



## lalabanks (Jan 31, 2005)

Ohh..I get it now 
Thanks everyone !!


----------



## bellydancer (Feb 1, 2005)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> ETA: edited to add...



I've been wondering that since I joined this forum... I feel educated now


----------



## Xena (Feb 2, 2005)

what does SO mean?
i thought it was "special one"
but i'm not sure?


----------



## lalabanks (Feb 2, 2005)

Xena said:
			
		

> what does SO mean?
> i thought it was "special one"
> but i'm not sure?



Significant Other is what I think.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Feb 2, 2005)

Maybe one of the mods can add these to the LHCF Abbreviations sticky.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Feb 3, 2005)

LOLOLOL! I've been meaning to post that. Dh....thought it was "divorced husband" at first.  Then I thought it was "De Husband".


----------



## BobbieDoll (Feb 3, 2005)

OK since our questions are being answered what does BWAHHA or something like that mean?


----------



## Cincysweetie (Feb 3, 2005)

missbobbie said:
			
		

> OK since our questions are being answered what does BWAHHA or something like that mean?


I think that it's just a way of laughing...right?


----------



## AllMine (Feb 3, 2005)

that's what I put when I bust out laughing...it emphasizes how hard one's laughing


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 3, 2005)

I THought it meant dear husband....


----------



## RushGirl (Feb 3, 2005)

asummertyme said:
			
		

> I THought it meant dear husband....


 

It could..unless you're mad at him and the "D" can stand for something else..


----------

